# smileys



## morkdach (May 30, 2010)

what happened to the smileys on replies


----------



## flash (May 30, 2010)

What, you mean they are gone??!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sending out the search party.


----------



## ak1 (May 30, 2010)

I have them


----------



## abigail4476 (May 30, 2010)

The smileys seem to work okay in Internet Explorer 8, Google Chrome & Firefox.  However, there is a problem with smileys in Internet Explorer 7.  If you upgrade to IE8, or switch to Chrome or Firefox it should work fine.  Also, check to make sure you don't have popups blocked for SMF, since the smileys pop up on top of the main page for selection.


----------



## rbranstner (May 30, 2010)

I noticed that it works fine on my Firefox but I can only see the first three rows on my internet explorer 7.


----------



## morkdach (May 30, 2010)

Abigail4476 said:


> The smileys seem to work okay in Internet Explorer 8, Google Chrome & Firefox.  However, there is a problem with smileys in Internet Explorer 7.  If you upgrade to IE8, or switch to Chrome or Firefox it should work fine.  Also, check to make sure you don't have popups blocked for SMF, since the smileys pop up on top of the main page for selection.


I run IE7 all worked fine but today I have none no insert pics the only things on the top bar are
source normal size thats it.

popup blocker is off


----------



## bayouchilehead (May 30, 2010)

I concur with rbranstner in that I only see the first three rows in IE7 and noway to scroll to the rest of them. Works fine in FireFox.


----------



## abigail4476 (May 30, 2010)

BayouChilehead said:


> I concur with rbranstner in that I only see the first three rows in IE7 and noway to scroll to the rest of them. Works fine in FireFox.





rbranstner said:


> I noticed that it works fine on my Firefox but I can only see the first three rows on my internet explorer 7.


Yes, there is definitely a problem with IE7 and the smileys.  Huddler is aware of this and is working to repair the issue.  Sorry for the inconvenience!  It's hard to post without emoticons!!!  I'm a smiley addict, so I understand the PAIN!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 


morkdach said:


> I run IE7 all worked fine but today I have none no insert pics the only things on the top bar are
> source normal size thats it.
> 
> popup blocker is off


Hmmmmm....that's really odd (and you're not the only one with this problem).  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Try "Advanced Reply" at the bottom left of the thread, and see if that brings back your buttons--however, you should have all your buttons in the regular Reply box, too.


----------



## morkdach (May 31, 2010)

advanced reply does not work either you can not copy and past no emoticons no nothing on IE7 IE8 does work


----------



## abigail4476 (May 31, 2010)

Okay...so you're saying that it's working fine in IE8?  Buttons and emoticons?  

The IE7 issue is a known issue, and hopefully will be addressed ASAP.  
 


morkdach said:


> advanced reply does not work either you can not copy and past no emoticons no nothing on IE7 IE8 does work


----------



## rdknb (May 31, 2010)

works on my foxfire


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2010)

Works real good on my iMac 27.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





















Bearcarver


----------



## morkdach (May 31, 2010)

yes IE8 seems to working fine i am using it on one system & still using IE7 on another 7 does not work at all 8 is much better
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








 


Abigail4476 said:


> Okay...so you're saying that it's working fine in IE8?  Buttons and emoticons?
> 
> The IE7 issue is a known issue, and hopefully will be addressed ASAP.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 31, 2010)

I have explorer #7 and I have the smiley's and they are working fine to me.







    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









     and we all are having fun here too.


----------



## daddyzaring (Jul 8, 2010)

I hadn't said anything because I don't use smileys alot, but I use IE8 and I am having the same problem.  I only see the 1st 3 rows.  Is there some kind of setting somewhere that can be changed to fix this?


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 8, 2010)

daddyzaring said:


> I hadn't said anything because I don't use smileys alot, but I use IE8 and I am having the same problem.  I only see the 1st 3 rows.  Is there some kind of setting somewhere that can be changed to fix this?


 I use IE8 and they show up fine for me so I'm not sure whats up with yours hopefully somebody else has an idea


----------



## nwdave (Jul 8, 2010)

Maybe it has to do with screen magnification.  I have IE8 running and set for 125% magnification.  That way I don't have to wear my 1.75 magnification reading glasses to see the screen. Then I only see 6 rows of smileys.  If I change it to 75%, besides dragging out the magnifier glass, I can see all the rows (there's 9 and 5/8ths rows, or so).  BTW, it's not intended that this observation is intended to draw away from the problem, just an observation.


----------



## daddyzaring (Jul 9, 2010)

I think it has something to do with the type of window.  The window I get looks like something from the forum, normally it looks like a smaller version of the IE browser window.


----------



## daddyzaring (Jul 9, 2010)

I though maybe it was my pop-up blocker that was causing the problem,  so I added SMF to the accepted sites, not to block, and now when I click on the smiley icon the whole page goes hazey, and what I can see looks downgraded kind of like copying a web page to notepad or something.


----------

